# Another Salmon Recipe to share



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2004)

This is another recipe from one of my cookbooks (Better Homes & Gardens 1996 Annual)

Thought you might like this one also JulieV.

Salmon Bake with Pecan-Crunch Coating

4 (4 to 6 ounce) salmon fillets
1/8 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 tbsp. dijon mustard
2 tbsp butter or margarine, melted
1 1/2 tbsp honey
1/4 c. soft bread crumbs
1/4 c. finely chopped pecans
2 tsp chopped fresh parsley
Garnishes: fresh parsley sprigs, lemon slices

Sprinkle salmon with S & P.  Place fillets, skin side down, in a lightly greased 13 x 9 x 2 inch pan.

Combine mustard, butter, and honey; brush on fillets.

Conbine breadcrumbs, pecans, and chopped parsley; spoon mixture evenly on top of each fillet.

Bake fillets at 450 degrees for 10 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork.  Garnish, if desired.  

Yields: 4 Servings


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2004)

Drooling....pasting into files....Thanks SizzlinIn


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2004)

Your welcome.........doesn't it sound good.  The only way I've ever had Salmon was in moms salmon patties but I'm about to broaden my horizans and try this one out.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2004)

*salmon*

I'll have to pass this one on to my MIL.  She's always looking for new ways to cook the fish FIL brings home from Alaska.  Thanks!


----------

